# Intel Onboard sound driver



## StapleCactus (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I have a custom computer with an Intel D955XBK Motherboard and I used the cd they gave me to install the sound drivers. Problem is, the computer restarts the second it reaches the desktop and tries to load Intel Audio Studio. I've gone into Safe Mode and found out that it is the SigmaTel audio driver. You guys think you can help me?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

StapleCactus said:


> Hey guys, I have a custom computer with an Intel D955XBK Motherboard and I used the cd they gave me to install the sound drivers. Problem is, the computer restarts the second it reaches the desktop and tries to load Intel Audio Studio. I've gone into Safe Mode and found out that it is the SigmaTel audio driver. You guys think you can help me?


This is the link to the latest Intel driver for your motherboard:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng

On this page you can check to see if you have the latest version. If it's newer than your version download and install the updated drivers.

Now if this is the same version? Then maybe you need to update the Intel HDA audio section?

You didn't state your OS so I can only provide you with a link to to the 955X Chipset installation program:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=816

Pick your OS and Install this program. It might cure some of your problems, maybe?

HTH

Bill


----------



## StapleCactus (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey, the first link updated the board but I don't know which link to choose on the second link after I put in Windows XP Pro in the operating system. Anyway, I got Intel Audio Studio to work and got SigmaTel Codecs to uninstall without reinstalling. You know where a stable SigmaTel codec is? Windows update doesn't have one.


----------



## StapleCactus (Nov 7, 2007)

Nevermind guys, I got it. There was a driver from Intel I found. Uninstalled the old pack and installed that one. Then just installed the audio controller and it worked fine. Thanks for your help though.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

You are most welcome. Glad to be os some help.

Bill


----------

